# New member from Australia



## Billy moore

G day everyone. Irish Billy here from Australia. 
A brief overview
Started fly fishing when i lived in New Zealand for trout, then progressed to Kingfish and Kawahi. Moved to Australia, Hervey Bay, awesome Flats fishing. We chase queenfish, Barra, GT, and small black marlin on the flats. Ive learned heaps from my Mate Andy whos passed away too soon, im reallly a Flats fisherman. I Had a Heres LT21, lost my job and had to sell. The Mrs was even more upset than i was. 
Now im in a position to have another boat but flats boats in Australia are like hens teeth. Ive been looking at building but costs in Australia for the glassing and painting just blow the budget. So being an engineer and someone who works in R&D had an idea build a 16-18 foot Ali skiff with a draft of 150mm. Now before everyone looses it, i dont have many options other than importing one that also costs too much, as a 10k boat blows out to 20k. 
Has anyone built one a flats skiff in Aluminium? Yes i know the challange of hull slap but im interested in everyones opinion, everyones help and thoughts as i venture on this as a realisitc Ali option. 
Thanks hi and regards to all. Billy


----------



## yobata

Welcome to the forums. Have you considered one of the Bateau designs?


----------



## EdK13

Billy moore said:


> G day everyone. Irish Billy here from Australia.
> A brief overview
> Started fly fishing when i lived in New Zealand for trout, then progressed to Kingfish and Kawahi. Moved to Australia, Hervey Bay, awesome Flats fishing. We chase queenfish, Barra, GT, and small black marlin on the flats. Ive learned heaps from my Mate Andy whos passed away too soon, im reallly a Flats fisherman. I Had a Heres LT21, lost my job and had to sell. The Mrs was even more upset than i was.
> Now im in a position to have another boat but flats boats in Australia are like hens teeth. Ive been looking at building but costs in Australia for the glassing and painting just blow the budget. So being an engineer and someone who works in R&D had an idea build a 16-18 foot Ali skiff with a draft of 150mm. Now before everyone looses it, i dont have many options other than importing one that also costs too much, as a 10k boat blows out to 20k.
> Has anyone built one a flats skiff in Aluminium? Yes i know the challange of hull slap but im interested in everyones opinion, everyones help and thoughts as i venture on this as a realisitc Ali option.
> Thanks hi and regards to all. Billy


https://www.sabineskiffs.com/ 








Shoot them a note. Brian is Good people.


----------



## Billy moore

yobata said:


> Welcome to the forums. Have you considered one of the Bateau designs?


Yes. The goal is to be able to take 2 people including gear weight of 300kg. So the bateau 14 is a bit small.


----------



## Billy moore

EdK13 said:


> https://www.sabineskiffs.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot them a note. Brian is Good people.


Yes. Thanks for that. This boat is the reason I’m looking at Aluminium. It’s awesome and exactly what I’m looking for. I just might flick them an email.


----------



## Padre

Everybody fishes in tinnies in Australia right? I have been there twice. Fished with a mate around the mouth of Lake Macquarie. Was going to fish Hervey Bay once but it was in July so the boys there suggested I go farther north to Hinchinbrook. Pretty stormy when I was there. Fished Maggie Island and got my first Barramundi there. I was there this last November and we fished the Snowys. I have a Ankona Native SUV 17 and I know they have exported a few boats to Australia. Good Luck mate. When I come back there I'll look you up and bring your favorite bottle from duty free.


----------



## Billy moore

G day Padre. That Akona SUV17 is exactly the type of boat im looking for. If i could buy one here i would. As you know no one in Australia makes flats boats its crazy. Any idea of the new price in the states and do they come up ofter second hand.


----------



## Billy moore

Hi Padre. Thnaks for the lead on this. Boat. In the states you have so many options. Ive checked their site and the price is on the site and is a great price for this good for this boat. Im blown away with the value for money they are. Have you tiller steer or centre console? What size motor do you run and assume your getting 4-6 inches of draft?


----------



## Padre

Billy moore said:


> G day Padre. That Akona SUV17 is exactly the type of boat im looking for. If i could buy one here i would. As you know no one in Australia makes flats boats its crazy. Any idea of the new price in the states and do they come up ofter second hand.


Email Erin at Ankona and she can give you prices and she should know shipping costs and who they use so if you do find one in the classifieds, you will know how much it cost to ship it. If you do find one, and you need me to look at it, if it is close by, I can. I can even help make sure it gets to the shipper. That way when I am in Australia next time, you can take me out on it. My daughter lives in Bondi. 
Yeah I wished I could have had my boat there, it would have been perfect in some places I was.


----------



## Billy moore

Thanks Padre. Ive emaild them so hopefully ill get a reply shortly. The backcountry 17 foot tiller steer i would be looking At. Would be perfect for where i live. Ive got 2 poles so poling it would be the choice. If i get it id love to take you out as you found the model that suites me. Now to get the prices and see how competitive it is to get one here with or without trailer or engine. I all i need is the specifications, quotes now and see the leadtime on the boats. Thanks for your help. Send me a few pics of your boat set up. Thank and regards Billy


----------



## Padre

Billy moore said:


> Hi Padre. Thnaks for the lead on this. Boat. In the states you have so many options. Ive checked their site and the price is on the site and is a great price for this good for this boat. Im blown away with the value for money they are. Have you tiller steer or centre console? What size motor do you run and assume your getting 4-6 inches of draft?


Yeah I have the center console and run a 40Hp Tohatsu. 4 stroke. But you can still get the Yamaha 2 strokes there right? Yeah it poles in about 5 inches and I pole, I don't have a trolling motor. Check out my Instagram for pics of the boat. I am erickyp61


----------



## Padre

I didn't have any good pics like if I was selling the boat. But here are some pics.


----------



## Billy moore

Hi Ricky your set up looks awesome. Ive had good answers back from Ankona. Had you a fuel tank fitted and is it up front or down the back? Do you think they really need the 40 or would 30hp do? The backcountry Native suv17 is what im looking at and looks like more cost effective to ship hull only. Just waiting for prices. Also motor and trailer compliance and guarentees etc better to get here. How big is your front hatch and have you a full ear hatch or split? Thanks for your help answering questions. Regards Billy


----------



## Pole Position

I dont know if you follow this guy on instagram, but he is a fellow Aussie in Brisbane and seemingly does a good job on building skiffs, including several Bateau designs. May be worth checking out and soliciting advice......

https://www.instagram.com/urbane_east_skiffworks/

That being said, I would look strongly at something similar to Bateaus FS18 or LM18 as I think they would be the most cost effective for your needs.

https://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS18

https://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=LM18


----------



## Padre

Billy moore said:


> Hi Ricky your set up looks awesome. Ive had good answers back from Ankona. Had you a fuel tank fitted and is it up front or down the back? Do you think they really need the 40 or would 30hp do? The backcountry Native suv17 is what im looking at and looks like more cost effective to ship hull only. Just waiting for prices. Also motor and trailer compliance and guarentees etc better to get here. How big is your front hatch and have you a full ear hatch or split? Thanks for your help answering questions. Regards Billy


Hey, I did not get the built in 12 gallon fuel tank. I just use a portable 6 gallon one. That left a lot more space under the bow. I did the split hatch arrangement in the back and got the live bait well although I hardly use it for that. I mainly use it for storage because I mainly fly fish and fish artificial. I got the live well for when I did want one, at least I would have it.


----------

